# Anti-Gun list?



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Not sure if is in the right place, but whatever....

Is there a list of anti-gun companies?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just posted an article in the past couple of weeks about Costco being anti CCW. There is also a thread floating around about Verizon.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Have not seen 1 that is nation wide but N.C. used to have one.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I found an excellent link in regards to antigun companies and people. It seems that it is a homosexual group. Personally, though I am not for the homosexual lifestyle, I think it's great that they have an organization like this. I just assumed, from the gays I know, that most were antigun. It's nice to know we have pro-gun people in the gay community.

http://www.pinkpistols.org/antigun.html

Here are some more links.

http://www.scopeny.org/antigun.html
http://nraila.org/Issues/factsheets/read.aspx?ID=14
http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/news/814414/posts


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

Here are two sights that are just getting started. They dont have alot on info yet but the more people use them the better they will be.

http://postedplaces.com/

http://www.anticcw.com/

Here is on for Ohio.

http://www.ohioccw.org/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=77


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

I was looking for the same thing about a year ago and when I couldn't find one, I started my own. It's a pretty short list, but growing...

It started off being just Oregon businesses, but I've recently added some nationwide businesses that also hate our Second Amendment rights.

My list can be found here: http://talltown.us/blacklist.htm


----------

